# WD20EARX vs WD20EXRZ



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2013)

anyone knowns what the difference between these two green drives is?

the WD20EZRX and WD20EARX? i already got 2xWD20EARX and i am thinking about getting more storage next month bcs i am running out of data space, so if anyone could tell me an differences ino that the EZRX is cheaper then the WD20EARX and they are both SATA 6.0 gb/s and got 64mb cache and they weight the same.

i only notice that WD20EZXR is rated to 123mbps while the EARX is 110mbps but other then that is there anything else?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2013)

ez series imo is single platter per tb?
i might be wrong. get the cheaper one, since its for storage.

my ezex is single platter 1tb, 150MBps. pretty nifty and quick.

also the lower the platter the cheaper. my 10ezex is the cheapest 1tb and the fastest one too  at this priceXD


PS: might want to delete some of your old pr0n


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ez series imo is single platter per tb?
> i might be wrong. get the cheaper one, since its for storage.
> 
> my ezex is single platter 1tb, 150MBps. pretty nifty and quick.
> ...



haha it's not pr0n that taking up my space but anime i don't wanna delete 


and my collection of digital music...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> haha it's not pr0n that taking up my space but anime i don't wanna delete
> 
> 
> and my collection of digital music...



goood ol anime XD
do you have a dvd burner?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2013)

Isnt EZRX newer than EARX?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2013)

The WD20EZRX is newer, from the look of the specsheet, theyve improved the power consumption and the speed a little. Also theres no 'intellipower' for the WD20EZRX which means they probably fixed the issue of the drive committing suicide when used inside a NAS


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> goood ol anime XD
> do you have a dvd burner?



no i got my Blu-ray drive and i can't burn out 25gb or more on dvd discs i doubt Nero Burning Rom would let me overburn that much 



Fourstaff said:


> Isnt EZRX newer than EARX?



yap it's newer...



FreedomEclipse said:


> The WD20EZRX is newer, from the look of the specsheet, theyve improved the power consumption and the speed a little. Also theres no 'intellipower' for the WD20EZRX which means they probably fixed the issue of the drive committing suicide when used inside a NAS



i dunno about that, i do know that the EARS had parking issues and they was fixed with the EARX and that the X version got SATA 6.0gb/s.


----------

